# Uber Now Covers All Three Phases...In Georgia



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just got a GA Addendum to our insurance coverage. We are now covered any time the app is on!

Woo hoo!



> *P2P SERVICES ONLY
> 
> CITY ADDENDUM
> 
> ...


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

JimS said:


> Just got a GA Addendum to our insurance coverage. We are now covered any time the app is on!
> 
> Woo hoo!


Just for clarification: You said "any time the app is on"... Does "*While logged onto the Uber application provided by Company but prior to being matched with a User*" mean it's enough to have the app running? Or, must you be *Online* (able to receive a ride request, aka ping)?

On a related note, here in Iowa, there is a bill in the legislature which would require a TNC to make good on a driver's existing collision and comprehensive coverage if the driver's insurer denies his claim because he was driving for hire at the time of the incident. Uber has threatened to suspend operations statewide if the bill passes.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm sure it's when you are online. Implied by "prior to being matched" but certainly up for legal interpretation if something were to happen.

For a bazillion dollar company, they must be using LegalZoom or some sort of law-share app rather than real attorneys.


----------



## mjk1210 (Apr 12, 2016)

hoping that they get that period 1 coverage turned on everywhere. It is shameful that they require a personal insurance policy to be uploaded and valid before letting you drive when your personal policy will do you absolutely no good while using their app in any way. At the very least they should have disclaimers warning their drivers (especially new ones) about the potential risk factors. I signed up last month and only did one very short ride but did ALOT of research to find out the TRUTH about what I am risking. 

Found Geico's commercial coverage and it is hardly more money than my old personal policy with progressive but covers me in in accident while on Uber.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

mjk1210 said:


> It is shameful that they require a personal insurance policy to be uploaded and valid before letting you drive


I hear you but, I'm sure Uber just wants some proof that (1) some insurer recently deemed me an acceptable risk, and (2) I have (or at least had) the liability insurance required by law in my state.


mjk1210 said:


> At the very least they should have disclaimers warning their drivers (especially new ones) about the potential risk factors.


Maybe they should. But that would scare away potential drivers. (Couldn't have that, could we, Uber?!)

Apparently, Uber is content to let us be responsible adults and find out on our own, rather than hold our hands.


----------



## mjk1210 (Apr 12, 2016)

I considered that first point and agree. We need to prove we are insurable but they allow an assumption to be made there. 

I don't think of it as holding our hands. I see and hear Uber saying that they care about their riders and drivers but actions speak louder than words. 

I have spoken to a few Uber drivers who had no idea that they weren't really covered by their own insurance. They actually didn't think about it. I tend to follow the "if it's too good to be true..." philosophy and did a little more digging to get to the truth.


----------

